

Startup Quote: David Heinemeier Hansson, creator, Ruby on Rails - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4415767423

======
raychancc
If you’re not working on your best idea right now, you’re doing it wrong.

\- David Heinemeier Hansson (@dhh)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4415767423>

